# How much equine senior to feed older goats



## KaleIAm (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello!

We have 2 Nigerian dwarf wethers, about 10.5 years old and 9.5 years old.  We usually feed them just timothy hay and let them forage their huge lush pasture, but their vet said that their teeth are getting worn down and recommended that we buy them equine senior pellets.  So we did, but I forgot to ask how much to give them.  We are still giving them as much hay as they can eat, and they have access to their pasture all day - but with the heat and lack of rain this year things aren't as green as usual.

Do you have suggestions about how much commercial equine senior to feed each of them?  They have their own buckets.  Thanks in advance, I appreciate any guidance very much.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Aug 14, 2021)

Why equine sr why not a goat feed ? just wondering why the vet would recommend that. I would feed enough to maintain body condition.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 14, 2021)

Probably recommended because sr feeds traditionally have a high forage base.  They also tend to be easy to chew.  The brand I use is a pellet that reminds me of a puffed  cereal. 

Back to how much.  Obviously watch body condition but start with a cup 2x a day, For each, increase as needed.  Because a sr feed, it will contain a good vit/min complex.  Your goats will want softer hay.

I maintain my old minis nicely with the Blue Seal sr.  My old stallion doesn't get any hay, will eat some fresh soft grass in season.  It's kept him in excellent condition, now 37.  My Nubian buck, now 11, eats it also.  A big boy and gets 3 cups each feeding. Plus grass...soft hay in winter.


----------



## KaleIAm (Aug 15, 2021)

Simpleterrier said:


> Why equine sr why not a goat feed ? just wondering why the vet would recommend that. I would feed enough to maintain body condition.


I'm not really sure why, I didn't ask!  Even though we've had these goats for about 9 years they are our only experience with goats, and we just do as we're told.


----------



## KaleIAm (Aug 15, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Probably recommended because sr feeds traditionally have a high forage base.  They also tend to be easy to chew.  The brand I use is a pellet that reminds me of a puffed  cereal.
> 
> Back to how much.  Obviously watch body condition but start with a cup 2x a day, For each, increase as needed.  Because a sr feed, it will contain a good vit/min complex.  Your goats will want softer hay.
> 
> I maintain my old minis nicely with the Blue Seal sr.  My old stallion doesn't get any hay, will eat some fresh soft grass in season.  It's kept him in excellent condition, now 37.  My Nubian buck, now 11, eats it also.  A big boy and gets 3 cups each feeding. Plus grass...soft hay in winter.


Thanks so much, that's exactly what I needed.

Regarding their hay, is there a softer kind than timothy? The rescue we got them from said to feed timothy, but they were very young then.  Our vet said our hay was a good quality as she fingered it - it's quite green and grown locally, so fresh, too.  Our goats do browse their basket racks and eat very little of it.  The waste is incredible.  I kind of assumed that was a goat thing.

Sorry, we don't really know much about goats.


----------



## Jrios (Aug 17, 2021)

KaleIAm said:


> Thanks so much, that's exactly what I needed.
> 
> Regarding their hay, is there a softer kind than timothy? The rescue we got them from said to feed timothy, but they were very young then.  Our vet said our hay was a good quality as she fingered it - it's quite green and grown locally, so fresh, too.  Our goats do browse their basket racks and eat very little of it.  The waste is incredible.  I kind of assumed that was a goat thing.
> 
> Sorry, we don't really know much about goats.


My goats don't like grass hay, love Johnson grass of all things. Might be too much for your older goats though. Good luck!


----------



## KaleIAm (Aug 17, 2021)

Jrios said:


> My goats don't like grass hay, love Johnson grass of all things. Might be too much for your older goats though. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 17, 2021)

Timothy can be as soft as any other, like orchard, if cut young.  If the grasses mature to seed head stage, most then have a tougher leaf.  That's why many want 2nd or 3rd cuttings.   Older grass just has more toughness. It's natural.   The time of day of cutting affects the sugars also.   Also, some animals prefer the different taste of different grasses.   Like you and corn...prefer white or yellow?  Super sweet or not?  Animals are no different in that respect.  If you mix hays, they will pick out their favorite pieces.


----------



## KaleIAm (Aug 18, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Timothy can be as soft as any other, like orchard, if cut young.  If the grasses mature to seed head stage, most then have a tougher leaf.  That's why many want 2nd or 3rd cuttings.   Older grass just has more toughness. It's natural.   The time of day of cutting affects the sugars also.   Also, some animals prefer the different taste of different grasses.   Like you and corn...prefer white or yellow?  Super sweet or not?  Animals are no different in that respect.  If you mix hays, they will pick out their favorite pieces.


Oh, I see.  That makes complete sense, thank you!  That must be why they are wasting even more hay lately.  They are probably searching for the softest pieces.  They always wasted a remarkable amount, but now it is more.

They are sure loving the equine senior pellets!  We are so happy we got the pellets for them, they must have been hungry.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 18, 2021)

Plus the more matted grass Hass stems to hold the seed head.  Therefore a volume of that cutting is more stemmy.  Just so you know.       On the flip side if you you feed outside, you usually get a little "free seed" in there.


----------

